# Modifiers - Health Choice



## scgcpc2002 (May 13, 2008)

Our facility got a denial from Health Choice Ahcccs on supply L8610 stating "
invalid or issing modifier".  The biller called and spoke to a rep at Health Choice and was told that this modifier was "new equipment" and in order to process and pay this NU must be attached.  I've never heard of this and can't find this in any of the coding books I have......


----------



## efrohna (May 13, 2008)

Look at your HCPCS book front and back cover has all the modifiers that are appropriate for HCPCS codes.  Sure enough NU is in there for New Equipment.
Good luck.


----------

